# Ugly Daisy



## Artograph (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Rere (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice title!

 In my opinion, it's an ugly shot. Too much space on the bottom and it's out-of-focus. I think if you move in closer and make sure the head is in focus, it just might be something interesting.


----------

